# Mixing poison dart frogs with other frog species



## Tribo (May 30, 2009)

I have seen many posts about mixing poison dart frogs but I could not find any thread that covered the mixing of poison dart frogs with treefrogs of the Hyla family or with lizards?

I am considering to get a small group of imitator or ventrimaculata, but I was wondering which Hyla species I could mix them with. 

Any idea's are most welcome.

Tribo


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Quick answer is none I believe.

I would not put any of my darts with tree frogs for many reasons.

1) Hyla family are large enough to think dart frogs are food.
2) Very different caging technics are needed and completely different part of the world.

Those are just 2 of the things that pop up to mind.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

most tree frogs require lower humidity and drier conditions then what a dart frog requires.

if you are looking to keep more then one species, I would advise you to set up a tank for each one...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/3449-mixing-multispecies-exhibits.html

I think this will put you on the right path. 

Ed


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Ziggi said:


> Quick answer is none I believe.
> 1) Hyla family are large enough to think dart frogs are food.
> 2) Very different caging technics are needed and completely different part of the world.


Well, Hyla leucophyllata is one that not only is small but also hails from essentially the same rainforest that many dendrobatids inhabit. I wouldn't neccesarely keep them with tiny thumbnails, but they're perfectly fine with the majority of darts.....

As are the tiny rainforest day geckos Gonetodes/Sphaerodactylus species, some glass treefrogs, and the rare Anolis, most notably roquet summus and marmoratus alliaceous.
You would still need an enclosure that is large enough to have several microclimates to meet the different needs of each animal.

But to sum it up, yes it is an advanced topic that should only be undertaken by hobbiest that have had plenty of experience with dendrobatids and other herps. A complete understanding in the fundamentals of natural terrarium and habitat design will be the main thing in making it all work.

I never suggest that a beginer try this stuff, but I do encourage people with proper experience to "push the envelope" at times. There are thousands of communities in the rainforest that include many different species all occupying a small area of space.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

JoshH said:


> Well, Hyla leucophyllata is one that not only is small but also hails from essentially the same rainforest that many dendrobatids inhabit. I wouldn't neccesarely .



Hyla ebracatta is another. 

Ed


----------

